# Iwb holster



## protectmyfamily

I've been recomended two so far: Galco summer comfort, Crossbreed super tuck.

I understand that its a personal preference, but I am not familiar with many different types of holsters. What little I've checked into so far, the Galco and Crossbreed are both reputable manufactures and are highly recommened. 

Are there any more IWBs that I need to look at and compare to the two already mentioned? I dont want to buy one only to find out I had more options that I could have possible liked even better.


----------



## truman565

Howdy,

Well unfortunately holsters are possibly one of the most subjective choices out there. I personally have a cheap run of the mill Uncle Mikes IWB that I got for $15. I like it a lot and it sure doesn't cost much to try out if you are unsure. I am still not convinced I like a Galco U.S.A. holster I recently got but I need to try it a little more to get a good idea. 

I really think you are going to just have to try some out. I know it sucks to consider the possibility of buying something to only find out you hate it but unless you can test it out at a local store that is about your only option. Some people will praise a holster while others will condemn it. Neither person is right or wrong. They just have different preferences. Just keep in mind that some holsters are meant for certain types of carry (IWB, SOB,ect) so deciding how you want to carry will narrow things down for you. I would try brands like Galco, Uncle Mikes, Desantis,ect. Also, some holsters are not available for certain models of guns so be sure to specify what kind of gun you intend to use because you didn't mention it here. Good luck with your search.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Three's a ton of good holsters out there. And the prices are as diverse as the selection. I personally Use a Gould and Goodrich 810 IWB most the time. I have a Bianchi 3S Pistol Pocket  IWB. I like the Gould a little more.

Most holsters from a reputable maker are well made and will work pretty well. The reason most of us have a drawer full of holsters is because we get them on some recommendation or we see one that looks like it will wear well and end up getting several before we find the one that works best for us.

Best I can say is look at a lot of them. Try to pick one that you think will work. Then when you get the one to replace that one you will know a little more what you need. :smt083


----------



## gmaske

What pistol are you gonna carry? That would be good to know.
I went threw this same thing and you just gotta shop around a bit and try to find what will work for you. Most of the guys that carry have a drawer of duds. I know, I've started one. An IWB holster needs to be comfortable and stable. The bigger the gun the more important those items become. There are some beautiful examples out there but they carry some big price tags too. The summer comfort design works well for a lot of folks and it is a pretty basic single point attachment to your belt or pants. My current favorite is the Crossbreed SuperTuck. It was reasonably priced but most importantly it was comfortable for me and it added the least amount of bulk of any of the holsters I looked at. It spred the weight of my Commander over a larger area. These were things I was looking for as I began to really understand what I wanted. For me it was also important that the holster didn't collapse when I drew the pistol. There are a number of designs that are variations on the SuperTuck and I'll bet there are some nice ones too. Only you can decide what is gonna work for you.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Yeah.Knowing the weapon is a help.

That collapse thing is real important top me. It's good to check out models that have some metal behind the leather to help the rig keep it's shape both full and empty. I'm not as big on the ones that are really wide mostly because they seem to be hotter when I'm out all day but many people like it and it is a good design.

Milt Sparks is a great rig too but man they cost a man a pretty penny. It seems to me if I remember right the two you have been looking at are two of the more popular designs around this forum. Keep checking the mall out. You'll find yours.


----------



## plentyofpaws

I agree with all. I personally have found the Galco Summer Comfort to be a great comfortable IWB holster. I had problems with just about every holster I bought until someone convinced me to buy a good gun belt. Bought one of Galco's sport belts. I like it a lot, but I am sure there other great belts out there too.


----------



## gmaske

plentyofpaws said:


> I agree with all. I personally have found the Galco Summer Comfort to be a great comfortable IWB holster. I had problems with just about every holster I bought until someone convinced me to buy a good gun belt. Bought one of Galco's sport belts. I like it a lot, but I am sure there other great belts out there too.


Wow! Ain't that the truth!!!
Very good point to bring up. I have a Bianchi belt that is a piece of CRAP! I ordered a 38 and I mesured it the other day and it is now a 40! Total waste of money! I have a Don Hume double thick belt that you could tow a tank with! Super great belt and I just ordered a second one in a diffrent color because the Bianchi won't keep my pants up much less carry a pistol.
http://www.donhume.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=84
It is a VERY IMPORTANT part of the whole system.
Good call! :smt023


----------



## protectmyfamily

G26 is what I carry. Sorry, that would have been nice to know.:buttkick: 

Thanks for the responses. Little info. like this will help me narrow my search efforts of trying to suit my IWB need for the beginning. If thats possible?

Thanks for the reminder about the calapse thing. My current one does and it took me reading this to bring it to my attention that a good one shouldn't.

The Gould and Goodrich plant is less than 15 miles from my house. Wonder if I could taklk them in letting me do some field testing for them. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Do it!:smt023
I like Gould's stuff. I have a couple GG rigs that I just love. The one for my 226 Sig is fantastic. And that's not exactly the easiest weapon to carry all day. But a good belt and a good holster and I will hardly know it's there. I


----------



## Guest

I can tell you from experience that you are going to have a hard time finding a holster in stock for a G26. Milt Sparks makes great holsters - I have a Summer Special for my J frame - but their procedure is to take orders for the first few days of every month, for delivery 5 to 6 months later, then cut off orders. Galco Summer Comfort was recommended, and is very similar to the Milt Sparks Summer Special, but it isn't in stock anywhere that I could find. DeSantis makes the Cozy Partner and the Inner Piece for the G26. I personally like the Inner Piece, but I haven't tried the Cozy Partner model. The Inner Piece, besides having a clever name, has a little wing off the muzzle end that helps stabilize the rig inside your pants. Having the yaw back and forth from a single anchor point on your belt is a bit uncomfortable and disconcerting.


----------



## Recycooler

I have a "split decision" tuckable IWB from these guys,I wear it daily.

http://www.highnoonholsters.com/index.html


----------



## bridic

Currently using a galco silhouette but have a crossbreed supertuck on order.


----------



## plentyofpaws

Wish I had a holster manufacturer close to me. Bet you can get some fairly good deals on seconds!


----------



## Blkhawk73

Mitch Rosen...nuff said.


----------



## Grizcat68

*Supertuck!*

I'm using a Supertuck for my G27 and just wanted you to know it is very comfortable. As the others said a good belt makes a lot of difference on how it carries. I am using the Beltmans bullhide which I'm really impressed with. Only downfall is the 30+ day wait to have it made. Do a little searching for holsters and you'll find out that certain holsters seem to always come up, Supertuck, Smartcarry, and Galco. There is a reason for this, comfort!


----------



## mtlmgc

I'm using the cheap Uncle Mike's IWB for my 92 for now, bought it mostly to see how I would like IWB carry. It was a very "sloppy" fit for the gun until I modified it. It does ok now but I will definitely be picking up something better that doesn't collapse.:watching:


----------



## Old Padawan

I work for Galco so I am a bit biased. I have worked here for 5 years, but I purchased my first Galco holster in 1983. I carry 7 days a week 12-16 hours a day.

More questions need to be asked. Where will you wear the iwb? The 26 is a SPLENDID appendix carry gun (up front). Try the USA http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=1756&GunID=50. The UDC is the same holster with a reinforced mouth (doesn't collapse).

What width belt will you be wearing? 1.5" is most common, if you are wearing a 1 .25" you may want the Sky Ops http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2754&GunID=50 or the Royal Guard http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=908&GunID=50 Both holsters allow for a smaller belt. As previous people have mentioned, buy a gun belt.

A trouser belt holds up your pants. A gun belt holds up your pants and a gun. They are also designed with more lateral stability to hold the weight of the gun closer to the body.

The summer Comfort is a great holster, if you want/need to tuck your shirt in go with the Sky Ops, USA/UDC or super tuck.

You may also want to check the Triton http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=908&GunID=50 a new Kydex holster (pictured with a G26.


----------



## P97

I carry year round in the Milt Sparks VM2HS. The horsehide is great this time of year if you sweat a lot like I do. It don't absorb moisture like the cowhide.


----------



## Todd

Old Padawan said:


> you may want the Sky Ops http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2754&GunID=50 *or the Royal Guard http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=908&GunID=50* .


I'll give a product endorsement for the Royal Guard. I've got one on right now and it's a fantastic holster. It's comfortable, very well made, and the gun sits high in the holster allowing for a fast, secure grip and draw. I initially was leaning towards the Summer Comfort, but Mike steered me to the Royal Guard and I don't regret the decision.

And as said by the other guys, get a gun belt as well.


----------



## 1shot1kill

A good holster is only as good as a good gun belt. I use a Tucker IWB and a Wilderness Instructors 5 stich belt. Most of the time I dont even feel it on my waist.


----------



## KS Trekker

I got my Crossbreed Super Tuck that I ordered last week. I'm in the process of breaking it in now, but I already love it! Like everyone says, it's an ugly holster, but who is going to see it?


----------



## mike#9

I use a Galco Skyops for my Kahr E9. I absolutely love it. I am going to pick one up for my G19 as well. You have to check it out!!! Very light, very comfortable, and very concealed!! Retention is great, and it is ambidextrous. They always have them in stock down here in Florida for the G26. Don't know about up there by you though.

Where in NC are you? I will be up at our log home in Crumpler in 2 weeks. How is the weather?


----------



## dosborn

*IWB for Sig P250??*

I like the products Galco puts out but I can't seem to find a good holster for my rig. Right now I am using an Ace Case (cheap!!!) and it collapses, which I don't like. However, if I have to draw my weapon, I think the least of my worries will be getting it back in the holster. If I am at the range I use a factory Sig paddle holster but for CCW I need something better. Any ideas???? Thanks in advance:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1

dosborn said:


> ..._f I have to draw my weapon, I think the least of my worries will be getting it back in the holster..._


_

Not so.
Reholstering smoothly, without looking, is exactly what you have to do, immediately upon the arrival of the police, right after you've shot someone.
You need to be able to reholster without looking because you will need to continue to scan for further threats, even as the police arrive. Maybe also you will need to keep your eye on a possible accomplice to the BG, so you can point him/her out to the cops._


----------



## dosborn

Good point Steve. I wish I could just open carry and that would solve my problem. If I could just find a decent holster for this darn thing!!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Nit-picker that I am, I have to add that open carry of a defensive weapon is a really, really bad idea.

Why would you want every BG, punk, and macho idiot for at least a mile around to know that you are carrying a pistol, and where you carry it on your body?
Where's the tactical surprise in that?
Further, it's an open and almost-irresistible invitation to a gun-snatching party.
Not a good idea!


----------



## dosborn

Understandable. Then help me find a holster Nit Picker!!:watching:


----------



## Old Padawan

dosborn said:


> Good point Steve. I wish I could just open carry and that would solve my problem. If I could just find a decent holster for this darn thing!!!!


What gun do you have?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

dosborn said:


> Understandable. Then help me find a holster Nit Picker!!:watching:


Here's your answer...



Old Padawan said:


> What gun do you have?


Let Bill help you.


----------



## dosborn

Sig P250 .45 compact. Every other pistol I have has not been a problem finding a glove for. I think it's mainly because this model is new and I don't see/hear about alot of P250 owners. I have thought about making it my night stand gun so I wouldn't need a holster (especially since I just picked up a STL-900L light/laser). But I really like this pistol and I enjoy it by side.


----------



## Old Padawan

In “theory” and in accordance with Sigs marketing, the 250C in .45 should be the same as the 9/40. Sig touts it as a modular design. 
We make a few holsters for the 250C. The Sto-N-Go is a nice inexpensive in the waistband check out the Side Snap Scabbard (pictured with a BEAUTIFUL 1911) and the Concealable for belt holsters.


----------



## dosborn

Thanks Bill. The Sto-N-Go is right up my alley.


----------

